# Moving to Vacaville



## mbernard71 (Jan 8, 2009)

Moving to the Vacaville Area from South Florida and was curious as to what the biking scene is like out there? Both Road and Mountain? I will pose this to the MTBR crew a well. I appreciate any and all feedback.


----------



## DBT (Oct 31, 2008)

mbernard71 said:


> Moving to the Vacaville Area from South Florida and was curious as to what the biking scene is like out there? Both Road and Mountain? I will pose this to the MTBR crew a well. I appreciate any and all feedback.


I haven't ridden in the Vacaville area, but it seems mostly flat (in the central valley) from what I can tell passing through. Perhaps more hills than Florida. The good news is that you are not too far the the bay area. Marin and Sonoma are my typical riding locales. The east bay is (Mt. Diablo, Berkeley hills) as well. A little farther in to the south bay, you have the Santa Cruz mountains. Head east in to the Sierra's and you have all the challenge you could need as well.

I currently only ride road, as I do not have an MTB in the stable. Single track is at a premium here in Marin. Foot and hoof people presently have a bit of stranglehold. It seems to be subtly shifting, however.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

East from Vacaville is indeed flat. West, quite the contrary. Davis is about 20 miles to the NE and is a huge cycling community. NW is Lake Barryessa and has some roads that the ToC has used in the stage from Sacramento to Santa Rosa.


----------



## mbernard71 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks, I have been reading about the Trails in Marin on MTBR and you correct, it does seem to be getting a little better for the Mountain Bikers. It is wild reading about all the advocating cyclist have to do in order to enjoy this sport, both Road and Mountain. Here in Florida, people could care less if you want to ride a bike in the woods. The Road situation is a little different as the coastal towns gripe about the "School of Tropical fish that clog their roadways". I guess you will have that anywhere though.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

The East Bay is not too far away... Mt. Diablo is ~40 miles away, for one thing.


----------



## ctflower (Dec 25, 2012)

From a road perspective, there is plenty in your new back yard. If you want to climb, you have some of the hardest climbs in the country a couple miles west (Mix Canyon and Gates Canyon).

You could also jump up Cantelow, then cut up into the hills near Berryessa for endless fun.

Plenty of road racing with several road races and crits within an hour's drive.


----------

